# Seeking Gamers - Online and Tabletop



## Dragon DM (Mar 12, 2003)

Greetings. 
For those that are interested in an Online game, I have my own MSN Site. 
Check my profile or email me for more details.

For those of you that might be looking for a TableTop game,
I live in the Kansas City, Mo. Area - and if your nearby,
and interested, please email me and let me know.

I will be here as often as I can, but am not sure how often that will be. Sorry.  
Have a great day.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 14, 2003)

There's a game day being organized in KC at the end of the month. You're sure to find some people there. Check out this thread...

KC Game day, 3-29 

Also, try changing the title of your message to tell people your location, it makes it easier to get the info out.


----------



## Dragon DM (Mar 14, 2003)

*Thanks*

I shall do as you suggest - on both accounts - thank you.


----------

